# Gurkha His Majesty's Reserve???



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone ever had one of these things???
Cigar.com has them 750 for a single, and 15 grand for a box.

I got one Gurkha double maduro chilling out but ive never tried a gurkha. The question is does anyone have any experience with these??? The way people around here shit on Gurkha, i find it hard to beleive that they'd make a cigar worth THAT much.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Think of it as a marketing gimmick. 

I wouldn't pay that much for a cigar even if it was a pre-embargo cuban made from Fidel's private stock of tobacco and rolled on the thighs of a virgin maiden.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

hoax said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for a cigar even if it was a pre-embargo cuban made from Fidel's private stock of tobacco and rolled on the thighs of a virgin maiden.


*thats is exactly what i was just going to say!!*

:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

group buy? i'll pay 10 bucks for a puff


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

they are ripping you off at that price...

... at http://www.cigarbutts.com/gur-hmr.html they are only 12,500 per box, AND you get any humidor they sell for free and free shipping. its worth it at that price for sure

stearns


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't believe their nerve. We're talking about CIGARS. Larry:BS


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I just ordered 10 boxes.


----------



## map111158 (Jan 7, 2008)

They didnt tell you, your order was canceled because I bought all the stock they had. 

Seriously, are the tobacco leaves replaced with 24k gold leaves?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

map111158 said:


> They didnt tell you, your order was canceled because I bought all the stock they had.
> 
> Seriously, are the tobacco leaves replaced with 24k gold leaves?


I think maybe the value is so high on them because Warren Buffett blessed them or something.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

$7,495 at CVM, now that is way better. Get tham while you can, at that price thay will sell fast........


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

haha, all that money for an infused stick. when's acid gonna come out with their $5,000 cigar?


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> haha, all that money for an infused stick. when's acid gonna come out with their $5,000 cigar?


Come now, that's an insult to Acids. *awaits a pummeling*


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I think maybe the value is so high on them because Warren Buffett blessed them or something.


I heard that it was Jimmy Buffet, actually...:chk


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Crazy...not sure I even like Gurkha's yet...still haven't smoked one that has made me go Wow


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

hoax said:


> Think of it as a marketing gimmick.
> 
> I wouldn't pay that much for a cigar even if it was a pre-embargo cuban made from Fidel's private stock of tobacco and rolled on the thighs of a virgin maiden.


For that price, the virgin better come with the box . . . . :bn


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

All kidding aside, how can they justify that price? Honestly.....


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Call me when the decimal point precedes the first digit...


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone find these on Cbid???

Maybe cheaper than the Creamosa!:r


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i'd be so mad if it didn't burn evenly.... or if it tasted like cat pee


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

For $750, a cigar better come with a hooker and a bottle of Jack Daniels.

And a room.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> For $750, a cigar better come with a hooker and a bottle of Jack Daniels.
> 
> And a room.


Pffft, for $750 there'd better be more than one hooker in that deal.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Supply and demand determine price. They would not make them and sell them for that if they did not sell. The real question is how do I get the mailing list of the people buying them? 

I have a few things I would like to sell them.

Chas


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

ShaulWolf said:


> Pffft, for $750 there'd better be more than one hooker in that deal.


We're talking Vegas here...:tu

I've never seen a hooker in Washington that was worth paying for. :hn


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Anyone find these on Cbid???


Actually, one of my Soldiers out here nabbed a sampler pack of Gurkhas not too long ago.

He did the math and it averaged it out to around $20 a stick for the sampler - and he got a HMR as part of the deal - I think it was around Christmas-ish??


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> For that price, the virgin better come with the box . . . . :bn


Not to mention a divorce from my wife!:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

The Gurkha HMR (His Majesty's Reserve) is one of a kind. 20 Cigars are infused with an entire bottle of Louis XIII Cognac. Each cigar is packed inside a crystal tube and sealed with green wax. Very limited supplies are available.

That's why they're so expensive! I would like to know how it's possible for just 20 cigrs to hold that amount of Cognac. At about 5k a bottle I rather drink it and smoke the 5 dollar Gurkha.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

stearns said:


> they are ripping you off at that price...
> 
> ... at http://www.cigarbutts.com/gur-hmr.html they are only 12,500 per box, AND you get any humidor they sell for free and free shipping. its worth it at that price for sure
> 
> stearns


It's tempting....I mean they do have FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe they will try a new method of stuffing a Rolex in the box... That way someone would consider buying a Gurkha. I mean these Gurkhas.....


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Bax said:


> The Gurkha HMR (His Majesty's Reserve) is one of a kind. 20 Cigars are infused with an entire bottle of Louis XIII Cognac. Each cigar is packed inside a crystal tube and sealed with green wax. Very limited supplies are available.
> 
> That's why they're so expensive! I would like to know how it's possible for just 20 cigrs to hold that amount of Cognac. At about 5k a bottle I rather drink it and smoke the 5 dollar Gurkha.


:tpd: Why waste that Cognac by infusing it into a cigar?


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Dom said:


> Anyone ever had one of these things???
> Cigar.com has them 750 for a single, and 15 grand for a box.
> 
> I got one Gurkha double maduro chilling out but ive never tried a gurkha. The question is does anyone have any experience with these??? The way people around here shit on Gurkha, i find it hard to beleive that they'd make a cigar worth THAT much.


I just noticed one of these up for auction on C-bid this morning with the current winning bid being 216.00.

If I'm gonna pay in excess of 25.00 for a cigar it's going to be an Opus X. At least I'm getting a few decades of cigar making tradition along with a cigar that when I smoke it, will undoubtadly produce a more flavorful experience than any Gurkha could ever hope to approach.:tu:ss

F. Prefect


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

Bax said:


> At about 5k a bottle I rather drink it and smoke the 5 dollar Gurkha.


It's not that expensive, except for the special editions, which should be the same drink in a fancy bottle. The regular (can you call it that, really?) Louis XIII goes for about 1300 euros per bottle (tax-free) over here.

And no, I don't know this because I buy it regularly (I wish...), but I just happened to be browsing a tax-free catalog since I'm going to take the ferry to Sweden in a few days...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

My B&M has a box of these bad boys for $40 a single...I'm going to smoke one, because my friend has to (he's a new employee, so he has to smoke one of everything they've got) and he said he'd smoke it with me. I'll tell you guys how it is


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Just came across one on cbid going for about $140. Hadn't really looked into this particular Gurkha before but the process seems kinda interesting, extravagant, but interesting still. Be great to say you had/smoked one. I'm sure they taste pretty good especially the fact they are aged for a year but the Louis XIII should add a nice flavour. For some reason though I think my landlord would be a bit happier if I paid a couple months rent then offering so share a stogie, lol.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

CohibaMan said:


> Just came across one on cbid going for about $140. Hadn't really looked into this particular Gurkha before but the process seems kinda interesting, extravagant, but interesting still. Be great to say you had/smoked one. I'm sure they taste pretty good especially the fact they are aged for a year but the Louis XIII should add a nice flavour. For some reason though I think my landlord would be a bit happier if I paid a couple months rent then offering so share a stogie, lol.


You're a Canadian...wouldn't you rather have a Behike? :ss


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

hoax said:


> Think of it as a marketing gimmick.
> 
> I wouldn't pay that much for a cigar even if it was a pre-embargo cuban made from Fidel's private stock of tobacco and rolled on the thighs of a virgin maiden.


I actually have one of those... You should see the virgin who rolled it! Might make you reconsider.:angel:


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> You're a Canadian...wouldn't you rather have a Behike? :ss


If I could actually get my hands on one.....:smoke:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get traded one of these from a friend's dad. If anyone is still wondering what is up with the gurkha HMR, I'll be smoking and reviewing it tonight after dinner!

Click here for review


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Costa said:


> All kidding aside, how can they justify that price? Honestly.....


if someone is crazy enough to buy them, that's how they justify the price.


----------

